# 1995 MUSTANG GT CONVERT



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my 1995 mustang gt that I decided to install a full SQ system in 

Here is my Equipment 

Eclipse AVN6620, Ipod adapter,Parar Blue tooth
Eclipse EQ21000 8 band EQ 
Focal 165v2s Front speakers 
hertz rear 5x7 
JL Audio 300/4 (Bridged to just the front speakers)
JL Audio 300/2 (going to the rear speakers
JL Audio 500/1 
JL Audio 10w7 in H.O box
Kinetic HC800 (installed behind the amp rack)
200 amp alt
Red Top Batter up Front 
Big 3 Upgrade 
2 runs of 0 gauge power and ground to the kinetic in the back next to the convertible top motor 
lot of 4 gauge
lots of fuses
and lot of sound deaden er 




I still have some more to do 

I’m adding q logic kick panels with a set of poly glass 165v30 

I'm also going to have custom tweeter mods made right know that speakers are in the stock mach sail panels 

I’m not the best installer but I think it came out OK 

I really wish you all could hear this system it has more mid bass and better imaging then anything I have ever heard and I know what you are all thinking ya right but I really love those focal speakers and think they are some of the best speakers I have ever heard. Even though they are not the top of the line they sure sound like it 

And the reason I bridged the 300/4 and did not use the 300/2 is because I can time align the speakers if I wish 










































I INSTALLED THE KINETIC HC800 BEHIND THE AMP WALL


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Love the amp rack, but the JL Audio 10w7 in H.O box in the backseat just a big bucket of FAIL and easy give away for thief's.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

"i wounder if he has a nice sound system"


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

yeh...should probably rethink the set-up. You are just beggin to get your system jacked. That is the only problem with a convertible...I have one...you have to get really creative about subs and amp racks.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

oh yeah its a convertable, 5 finger discount, you wouldnt even have to try to steal that biddy. i'd reccomend 1\4" bolts to the floor, than i'd feel confortable, and i'd suggest at least 4 bolts, any less and they'd stiill probobly manage to jack that sht, and use screws with specialy lug heads that not every day joe shcmoe has laying around.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

is the box mounted down or are you just hoping teh consol will keep it from moving forward.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

The box is bolted to the floor from the inside and there is no way its going anywhere 

there is also a roll bar in the car and even if the box was not bolted down its could not come close to hitting me 

also i park my car in a garage and its not going to get stolen you cant see that i even have a system with the windows being tinted 


I'm was going to make a custom fiberglass box for the sub but this H.O box sounds perfect so i don’t care how it looks i care how it sounds

and i have a viper 5902 with a back up battery 

Even if they cut my front battery the alarm is hooked up to the rear kinetic so the alarm will go off for ever.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

You have to put the top down just to get the box out of the car.


This car is for weekend driving only 

the next thing I'm doing is installing a kennybell super charger

I just installed 3:55 gears, cold air, under drive pullys,off road x pipe with flowmasters, bbk headers, and 18 inch saleens with a 315/30/18 rear tires


I also have a mustang Tonneau Cover that is going on top and all you will see is the W7 

I was also going to build a amp rack cover that hides the amps


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

OK so I decided to redo the center trim ring because it looked really bad 

There was two different pockets that i had to cut and make one big pocket...

I fiber glassed the center trim ring that holds the Eclipse and the Eclipse eq and I had to cut the old brackets and make some new brackets to hold the dvd and eq 

the next step is going to be making the kick panels and then making the box for the w7. 

Im also going to be redoing the amp rack with fiberglass.


















































I'm almost finished i just have to paint it and find a better pocket for the bottom that looks a little better...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just some imparcial opinion but i think that EQ would look better on bottom, you're making your self reach further down for th thing you'll be using more often for one, plus it just looks backwards to me. 

i'd also build a bridge, if i had the skills to glass it which you appear to indeed have  pockets are just ugly, thats why i got a custom dash kit made for my car.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Ya the reason i put the eq on top is i use it for my volume and to adjust everything. 
And I'm definitely going to do something different with the pocket our just remove it and make a bridge 


thanks


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

So right now I'm doing the kick panels and installing one more pair of focal 165kp in the kicks 

all have pics up soon


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Update:

Just bought two more sets of Focal Mid and highs.

165k2p and I also bought some 6k2 

I then took out the Focal 165v2 out the doors and installed the Focal k2p 

WOW

I love my stereo its perfect(REALLY)

Here are some pics of the front door install and the pics of the speakers i bought.


























So here is what i did in the car i made a custom water shield so when it rains and water come down the inside of the door it wont touch the speaker. Its a speaker baffle cut in half.lol works perfect


































Next:

Install kick panels and put the k2 our v2 into them.(OUR SHOULD I PUT THE K2 IN THE DOOR AND THE K2P IN THE KICK PANELS)











pic of my v2 i just took out 

pm me if you anyone wants to buy the v2 thanks


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

more money than brains....


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

arrivalanche said:


> more money than brains....



I'm not a pro installer i own my own business and do this for fun.

Everyone on this web sight talks so much **** "why"

We all love car audio 

Trust me if you listen to the car you would have never said that..

But there are always haters in this world lol lol 

lets see your system


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

The system in my car sounded okay. After going to the California State Finales for Meca and after listening to all the great cars and trucks. I really wanted to build my car the right way and re-do everything done.


After talking to good friends of mine Vince and Scott at Audio Experts in Vacaville CA and learning a lot about how to build a show winning SQL system. 

I'm slowly rebuilding my system to compete in next years Meca events.

First thing i wanted to say after learning and reading a lot is that CAR AUDIO BRANDS DON'T MEAN SH**! I always thought the more money the better and that is not true at all. Because I already own the equipment i have to build with what i have for now and upgrade later. 

So here is what i have going on... 

The first thing i needed was a processor. I bought the ms8 and love it!

I'm building A pillars but before i decide on what angels to mount the mid and tweets i bought some 3 inch plummers caps and mounted the mids with velcro. I'm going to play with them in till i find my sweet spot then all build the A pillars.

I'm also re-building the amp rack.

Next I am selling the W7 and H.O Box and building a custom fiberglass box in the trunk for a single 12inch w6. 

If anyone has any great ideas on how to mount the amps please let me know 

Here are some pictures of the mids in the plummers caps and the amp rack 











































































The next think to do is re-do the amp rack.Sound deaden the car.build the sub box and much much more .....

So the front stage is active not passive and is all run through the ms-8.

Sub is 30hz 24db
mid bass 60hz 12db
mids 200 hz 18db
Tweets 4800 18db

Still playing with crossover points if you suggest trying a different point please post it thanks..

Also were the clock is in the center of my dash i can fit a center channel easy do you think i should add one??????


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Best advise I could tell anyone who wanted a show winning car. Listen to every one you can get your foot in, that is both good and bad. Look at score sheets, see how your competitors make out and where they may be weak. Most important buy or download the rules, not just that of one sanctioning body but perhaps you wanted to try another one weekend.

You face a VERY tough road with the vehicle your building in, I'm not trying to discourage, say it cant be done, or down your wheels. Some of the best sounding systems I've ever heard or had were those that were very simple, very solid in construction, and no stone was left unturned or fudged in the rules of the game. Don't try to do too much or techniques you have not yet mastered. Do what you can, do them well and develop your skill sets. It can be very fun but trust me if you try to do too much and go head to head with 'the big boys' when you simply don't have the money or skills can be very discouraging. 

Keep your head up and moving forward, the very best of luck! I'll keep watching your thread...

As for your center chan. I say take your time, install what gear you already have, be VERY methodical! Once installed listen to the system, see if it needs a center then go from that. I know both the coupe and hatch versions of your car can sound UNREAL. A fellah in Mississippi used to give me fits at shows, he had no center and this was when TA wasn't all that popular. So centers were commonplace.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Best advise I could tell anyone who wanted a show winning car. Listen to every one you can get your foot in, that is both good and bad. Look at score sheets, see how your competitors make out and where they may be weak. Most important buy or download the rules, not just that of one sanctioning body but perhaps you wanted to try another one weekend.
> 
> You face a VERY tough road with the vehicle your building in, I'm not trying to discourage, say it cant be done, or down your wheels. Some of the best sounding systems I've ever heard or had were those that were very simple, very solid in construction, and no stone was left unturned or fudged in the rules of the game. Don't try to do too much or techniques you have not yet mastered. Do what you can, do them well and develop your skill sets. It can be very fun but trust me if you try to do too much and go head to head with 'the big boys' when you simply don't have the money or skills can be very discouraging.
> 
> Keep your head up and moving forward, the very best of luck! I'll keep watching your thread...


Yes i do agree with you. It's going to be hard with the convertible but I have two of the best SQL guys in California that are helping me. I'm not scared. LOL 

The car sounds really good right now its just cleaning the install up and making everything look custom.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Th great thing about this forum is that everyone really does want to help. I haven't seen anyone flaming anyone so far. 

Sounds like you are going in a good direction with your new setup!


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

gjmallory said:


> Th great thing about this forum is that everyone really does want to help. I haven't seen anyone flaming anyone so far.
> 
> Sounds like you are going in a good direction with your new setup!


Well after adding a dedicated mid bass amp and installing the Focal BE3 

WOW what a huge difference I don't care what anyone says a 3 way is way better.

I'm basically listening to the system for know and trying to find the best on axis our off axis position for the mids and tweets. 

Then I'm going to make the A pillars and start on some kick panels for the mid bass drivers.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my 1995 Mustang Gt redo Install 










So for the Mids I'm running Focal Be3. This is the first pair of kick panels i have ever made so they are a little ugly and small but I'm going to be re building some new ones next week. I put the speakers on axis to the drive and sound deaden and foam them.



























For the tweeter I tried A pillars and sail panels and for a wider stage I just put them in the sail panels. The tweeters are playing 8000hz and up...


















In the doors I'm running Focal k2p 61/2 active from 70hz to 300 hz and had a bad vibration noise so I had to deaden the doors really good so I used deadener and foam.
























Two layers of foam


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

To deaden the doors I used 2 layers of stinger sound deadener and foam...

I was going to use fiberglass to cover the holes in the doors but i did not have the time so I just used ABS plastic and foam and it worked great..

After getting the doors panels back on listening to the car my mid bass is way better..


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

So the car still has a lot of work to do. After getting the car back together it sounded good. 


MORE PICTURES SOON.........




Building Amp rack 
Building new kick panels 
New sub box in trunk that sounds great 
Deaden the rest of the car


I went to my first MECA event for 2011 yesterday and did really well.

I took 1st place in my class and scored really good...

Not bad for my first show ever.









I'm on the end of the left.


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Right now I'm building the amp rack and working on sound deadening the whole car.








Got sound deadening way into the rear wheel wells..








I repainted the trim ring around the double din and got all the sand paper marks out and repainted it.

















wrapped the kick panels and running board panels in black swede.

Mids are on axis to the Driver and sound really good. 


































I ordered a Dash Mat that should get here soon and I'm going to wrap it in the same black swede.

Also the sub box is done and in the truck and sounds great and all have pics of that soon and pics of the amp rack .

Also building a custom panel for the MS8..

Let me know what you guys think???


----------



## Shelbrain (Mar 1, 2008)

You've come a long way since the original install. Things are looking great!


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks bro 

I still have a lot of work to do but I'm hoping I get it all done in the next 3 months.


----------

